

Fighting Antipiracy Measure, Activist Group Posts Personal Information - hughesdan
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/01/13/activist-group-opposing-antipiracy-bill-posts-information-on-media-executives

======
hughesdan
Personally I feel this kind of tactic has the potential to backfire. The
efforts by Tumblr (phone campaign), NY Tech Meetup (<http://nytm.org/sos>),
and the boycott of Go Daddy represent the right way to fight SOPA.

